# Face swelling



## n8gnf (Oct 1, 2013)

Just noticed one of my hens has some swelling on one side of her face. I'm new to this what should I do?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Pick up some Tylan at the feed store, put her on it for ten days. It should resolve if its just a mild infection.


----------



## n8gnf (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks Robin I wi pick some up tomorrow


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

If you can, please share a pic so we can see what you see. Not everything needs medication.


----------



## n8gnf (Oct 1, 2013)

I will try but it may take a while she is out roaming


----------



## n8gnf (Oct 1, 2013)

Getting a close look at her there is a mass of fleas there. I got my birds at auction and have been fighting fleas scence bringing them home


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What did you end up treating them with? If it was DE that will not kill off the existing bugs. And if you are using plain sand, its also going to take time. The birds have to be willing to dust bathe in the sand quite frequently to rid themselves of an existing infestation.

That is the typical sign of an infected sinus so the Tylan will be needed. These can be a real challenge to clear up since its a closed system and its really difficult to remove the solid matter if this has been going on for a while.


----------



## n8gnf (Oct 1, 2013)

This just appeared yesterday afternoon. At noon I sit with them and feed them pieces of Apple and if it was swollen then I would have noticed because she is one that sits in my lap to get treats ( maybe a little bit spoiled)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's very positive on the length of time. I got a flock of Dutch from another breeder, one of his girls had a swollen sinus like that but it had been that way too long. She ended up having surgery to remove the solid matter in her sinus. So, fingers crossed this will clear quickly.


----------



## n8gnf (Oct 1, 2013)

What is the best way to rid chickens of fleas? My 3 dogs are on Trifecas so I'm not worried about them but I get them on me so I know what my girls are going through.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Early on I listed several products that are safe to use on chickens. You can use Ivermectin cattle pour on, 1/4 cc for bantams, 1/2 cc for large fowl, applied under the feather directly on the skin. Adams Plus, not the regular stinky stuff but the plus. Just spray it as you would on the dogs. Frontline spray for dogs and cats, issue here is that it might cause infertility of the males for several months. Permectrin facility spray mixed for direct application. I do not like sevin. The stuff makes the birds feel awful and I have concerns about respiratory issues. Repeat after ten days to get the bugs that hatch. 

And the worst part is you should probably thoroughly spray the coop and the outside area to knock them back. That's where a premise spray is cost effective.

Are you absolutely sure they're fleas? Fleas don't usually infest chickens but mites love them.


----------



## n8gnf (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm pretty sure they are fleas, my eye sight isn't what it used to be but the ones I've gotten off me do look like fleas, smaller than the ones I've gotten off dogs but look the same. I haven't had chickens for 40 years just got them a month ago and am very greatful for the people on this fourum.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They are probably mites. They can be harder on the birds than even the fleas can be so its best to get that dealt with quickly. 

The people on this forum were right where you are at some point in the past. The good thing is, good experience and help. Watch out for feed stores though, 90% of the time those people have never had chickens and don't have a clue.


----------



## n8gnf (Oct 1, 2013)

Thank you robin. My girl is getting better, Tulane did the trick. I sprayed then with Adems and sprayed the coop down and let it air out good, it now looks like I'm winning. Sure is nice to have knolagable people to turn to for help.


----------

